# Komplett-Bike Finanzieren aber wo ?



## Ramathon (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
wo kann man ein Komplett-Bike von Alutech zusammenstellen und Finanzieren?


Rahmen und Gabel oder nur der Rahmen würde mir schon reichen


----------



## [email protected]!t (23. Januar 2006)

ich würde an deiner stelle sparen bis du dir das leisten kannst was du dir wünscht. 
finanzierungen in der höhe 2000-3000 sind garnicht so ohne, sollte man sich nicht angewöhen.
ansonsten, wenn du ein geregeltes einkommen hast geh zu deiner hausbank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masterambrosius (23. Januar 2006)

scheinbar gibt es immer noch einige, dies nicht kapieren:

Man finanziert nichts auf so abenteuerliche Weise. Wentweder hat man das Geld, oder nicht.

Man spart auf etwas und kauft es sich dann. Da gibts kein ''Finanzieren'' und Kredite aufnehmen und sonst noch was!

Genau das sind die Leute, die dann später Schulden bei irgendwelchen Versandhäusern haben und dauernd jammern..


----------



## Ramathon (23. Januar 2006)

danke für die kommentare
ihr habt ja vollkommen recht ich stimme euch zu. so hab ich auch bisher gehandhabt kein kredit und nichts finanziert = immer bar bezahlt  . nur da ich mein auto bezahlt habe (einzigste finanzierung bisher) und DH/FR fahren will brauch ich eine wildsau.
finanzierung von 12 monaten ist doch ok. halt so schnell wie möglich mit 0,0% abzahlen


----------



## Rote-Locke (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

zunächsteinmal vielen Dank, dass Du diesen Aufwand betreibst um eines unserer Bikes zu erwerben - das ehrt uns.

Alutech selbst bietet keine Form der Finanzierung an, wenn, dann geht dies nur über einen unserer Händler. Hier hilft mal ein wenig rum zu telefonieren. Eine Finanzierung mit 0% ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich, da es sich bei solchen Angeboten um subventionierte Kredite handelt. Beim Kauf eines so speziellen Bikes wird es eine solche Subvention kaum geben, da es sich ja nicht um Massenware handelt. 

Aus eigener Einzelhandelstätigkeit kann ich Dir nur den Gang zur Hausbank empfehlen, meist bekommt man dort die besten Konditionen. Das haben viele meiner Kunden so gemacht und sind immer besser dran gewesen als mit den gängigen Finanzierungsmodellen.

Abschließend dennoch ein Wort zur Warnung: Du solltest Dir auf jeden Fall sehr gründlich überlegen ob es das Risiko Wert ist, sich ein reines Luxusgut auf Kredit zu kaufen - denke auch daran, dass man immer für evtl. Notfälle etwas an Rücklagen braucht. Wenn dies gegeben ist, ist eine gut geplante Finanzierung sicherlich kein Problem.


----------



## Ramathon (23. Januar 2006)

Danke für die Infos, werde noch bis zum Sommer warten und sehen wie mein budget dann aus sieht.
auch eine Probefahrt muß sein, ist ja auch ne menge Geld die ich da investiere.wird auf jeden fall gut geplant. sicher dann in bar.
soll eine Wildsau Team 06 werden


----------



## Michrat (1. Mai 2009)

Ramathon schrieb:


> danke für die kommentare
> ihr habt ja vollkommen recht ich stimme euch zu. so hab ich auch bisher gehandhabt kein kredit und nichts finanziert = immer bar bezahlt  . nur da ich mein auto bezahlt habe (einzigste finanzierung bisher) und DH/FR fahren will brauch ich eine wildsau.
> finanzierung von 12 monaten ist doch ok. halt so schnell wie möglich mit 0,0% abzahlen



ich habe Biker gesehen, die mit einem Bike das gut 1500 weniger kostet "Kreise" um die Wildsau gefahren sind. Denk da mal drüber nach. 
Ein BIke macht nichts aus dir, der Biker macht etwas aus seinem Bike


----------



## jonnitapia (1. Mai 2009)

schau mal aufs Datum ^^


----------

